# Summer romance



## Jillaroo (Dec 14, 2013)

*As I lay on my bed, thinking about you, I feel this strong urge to
grab you and squeeze you, because I can't forget last night.
You came to me unexpectedly during the calm and balmy night, and what
happened in my bed still leaves a tingling sensation in me.

You appeared from no where and shamelessly, without any reservations,
you laid on my naked body...you sensed my indifference, so you applied
your hungry mouth to me without any guilt or humiliation, and you
drove me near crazy while you drained me.
Finally, I drifted off to sleep.

Today when I awoke, you were gone, I searched for you but to no avail,
only the sheets bore witness to last night's events.
My body still bears faint marks of your enthusiastic ravishing, making
it all the more difficult to forget you.



Pesky mosquito. *


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2013)

Man o man o Chives Regal!


----------



## Casper (Dec 14, 2013)

_*Jilly.....you had me going for a while there.....good one.....
:applause2:*_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2013)

Whew !!!!!  Had this old man's heart skipping a beat there. No wait, that's my A-fib. :heart:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------

